# Books on energy and resource stocks



## tom82 (13 October 2013)

Can anyone recommend any books (or other resources) on learning about what to look for when investing in commodity stocks eg what to look for in gold exploration companies / miners, oil and gas exploration / drilling, also what to look for in their exploration and drilling reports?
Or even just books on commodity stocks such as gold miners, oil/gas etc.


----------



## burglar (14 October 2013)

tom82 said:


> Can anyone recommend any books (or other resources) on learning about what to look for when investing in commodity stocks eg what to look for in gold exploration companies / miners, oil and gas exploration / drilling, also what to look for in their exploration and drilling reports?
> Or even just books on commodity stocks such as gold miners, oil/gas etc.




There is a wonderful thread by SirO:
I remember it has several posts about recommended reading!

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14370


----------



## tom82 (14 October 2013)

burglar said:


> There is a wonderful thread by SirO:
> I remember it has several posts about recommended reading!
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14370




On these topics?

How far into the thread are they?


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 October 2013)

It's a commentary rather than a book, but Jim Puplava frequently discusses resources (particularly energy and precious metals but sometimes copper etc too) on Financial Sense Newshour.

They are based in the US so there won't be any comments about specific ASX stocks, but it can be thought provoking nonetheless. MP3 downloads (free). They have a moderate political bias, but nothing over the top.

I don't listen to it every week but do from time to time. Have learned quite a bit about all sorts of things - the general situation with US debt, metals and so on listening to this program from time to time over the past few years. 

They're a legit broker / fund manager in the US, not simply an online commentator. 

http://www.financialsense.com/financial-sense-newshour


----------



## burglar (14 October 2013)

tom82 said:


> On these topics?
> 
> How far into the thread are they?




One that I know of is on Page 14: (but it is a great thread, is it not?) 

Here:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14370&p=563100&viewfull=1#post563100

I've read the Mandlebrot book ... fascinating.

Other book recommendations are sprinkled, not only in this thread, but all over the place.


----------



## burglar (14 October 2013)

tom82 said:


> ... other resources ...



Is this helpful?
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6487
Perhaps this:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9561


----------



## tom82 (14 October 2013)

burglar said:


> One that I know of is on Page 14: (but it is a great thread, is it not?)
> 
> Here:
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14370&p=563100&viewfull=1#post563100
> ...




It is a good thread and provides lots of information on many topics.

I'm sure there are books mentioned all around the forums. Its a bit difficult to search for names of books when you don't know their names. And trawling through the pages gets monotonous and tedious.

Thanks for the suggestions

- - - Updated - - -



burglar said:


> Is this helpful?
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6487
> Perhaps this:
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9561




Yes that second link you provide looks useful, thanks.


----------



## burglar (15 October 2013)

tom82 said:


> ... Its a bit difficult to search for names of books when you don't know their names ...




You know that I have that exact same problem when I try to be helpful.


----------

